# 2001 SE pics...



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

That looks too sweet.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice SE, very clean. No nonsense... 

Get those S3s, and Welcome to the BB!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro... what else have you got planned for it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

well...I dunno really...cams possibly, but I really wanna get a VE swap bc turbo would be too hard to deal with being in the military and all. But then again, this is all BIG talk right now.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

is that a skyline i see 

... hey i live near you, but its rare that i see some modded nissans, especially around the base (usually civics)

btw, really nice car ... can i have it


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

hey, if you wanna get in on a B15 sentra get together...there will be one on saturday around noon in Pepper Park...just off of the 5 @ 24th street (Mile of cars way) take a right got to 1st swervy small road on the left...goes straight back to the park...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

^^^^hey cool, i might just swing by b4 i go to work, but I have a B14 and i dont want to be the odd man out 

hope it doesnt rain.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do you have HID systems? and if you do what brand are they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

ugh well I think the meet is off today, but there will be another on the 23rd...


No HID, I have Nokya Artic White Pro Halogens...


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice car very clean I like...

Yes and rain today is gona piss me off


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

That is sweat, that is what Nissan should have done instead! Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

very nice front body kit....i have a 2002 2.0 LE. Is there and place where I can get one of those?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

only think i dont like is the coffee can exhaust...you should have ordered the SE-R exhaust from nissan. It's clean and very nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

I had the same exhaust as the SE-R (SE and SE-R exhaust is same) you can get that bumper @ your local dealer.


----------

